# What is best beach Marriott in Hilton Head Area?



## Cobra1950 (Mar 21, 2013)

Our daughter is relocating to Charlotte so we will be trying several of the Hilton Head locations.  What does everybody think are the best of the five for Beaches and View?
Thanks!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 21, 2013)

This thread happens just about every month. Everyone's top three seem to be Grande Ocean, Barony, and Surfwatch. The order is a matter of preference. If you do a thread search you will see everyone's pros and cons. I personally have only stayed at Surfwatch but toured the others.


----------



## NKN (Mar 21, 2013)

And Monarch at Sea Pines is probably #4, not to mention it is inside Sea Pines.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 22, 2013)

Search for Tug user Jme and you will find lots of threads dealing with this issue.  (Jme is a Grande Ocean fan but you will hear views of all the resorts in the various threads).

tlwmkw


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't forget about OceanWatch at Myrtle Beach.  Hands down, this is the best Marriott in the Carolinas - probably even the best Marriott in the system


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 22, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> Don't forget about OceanWatch at Myrtle Beach.  Hands down, this is the best Marriott in the Carolinas - *probably even the best Marriott in the system *



Please tell us why????


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think it is a beautiful resort with probably the best pools of all the Marriott resorts.  Maybe the Aruba Surf Club has a better pool?  

I just grew-up going to Myrtle Beach and love everything about it and this is the best timeshare in Myrtle Beach.  Just an amazing resort that you never need to leave once you get there.  Marriott could use another two or three resorts in Myrtle Beach, I think.

I like Hilton Head but Myrtle is the place to be in the summer, especially if you want lots to do.




Old Hickory said:


> Please tell us why????


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry but I disagree about Ocean Watch.  Went once, hated it, will never return.  Too small a footprint.  Too crowded in the public areas.  No quiet places to sit and read.  Balconies too hot to sit out on most of the day.  Lots to do if you like cheap T shirt shops and every chain restaurant known to mankind.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 22, 2013)

I've never been to Oceanwatch, but I do not like Myrtle Beach.  I think of Myrtle Beach as honkey tonk.   I love HH., ( I am 62)


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 22, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> Don't forget about OceanWatch at Myrtle Beach.  Hands down, this is the best Marriott in the Carolinas - *probably even the best Marriott in the system *



Although OceanWatch is a nice resort, I suspect that Maui, Kauai Lagoons and a few others would get more votes as the best in the system.


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 22, 2013)

A lot of Hilton head people do not like Myrtle beach, at least this is true here on tug. Myrtle beach is the place to go if you like entertainment on your vacation.  Hilton head is great if you are older or a quiet person or you just want to kind of hang out and not do much on vacation.  If you like a more fast paced environment then myrtle is the place to be.  Personally, I like all the things to do in myrtle and while Hilton head is pretty, the beach is boring. No waves, water is kind of dull and there are basically two spots on the island to go out at night to.   I think Hilton head is best in the spring and winter.  All other times I think myrtle has so much more to offer.  And it is my opponion that none of the Hilton resorts are as fun as OceanWatch.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 22, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> Don't forget about OceanWatch at Myrtle Beach.  Hands down, this is the best Marriott in the Carolinas - probably even the best Marriott in the system





Old Hickory said:


> Please tell us why????





BocaBoy said:


> Although OceanWatch is a nice resort, I suspect that Maui, Kauai Lagoons and a few others would get more votes as the best in the system.



Everyone has different tastes, which makes the Marriott system great. For us, HHI is not all that, Myrtle Beach is only a slight notch above. Though Ocean Watch is pretty much a concrete jungle. Buildings and pools sitting on a concrete slab. We will take Florida beach resorts or even Orlando over SC any day. Though we love North Carolina and the OBX area.


----------



## CashEddie (Mar 22, 2013)

I like both areas for all the reasons folks love about one area and hate about the other area.  It's all personal preference and one area is not better than the other.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input.  As she will be there for a few years anyway, will probably try most of them unless really negative input shows up:whoopie:


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 23, 2013)

One person 's  "best Marriott ever " is someone else's "hated it".  Myrtle and HHI have absolutely nothing in common except the Atlantic Ocean.    They have totally different atmospheres.    The resorts on HHI Have extensive grounds and are low rise/mid-rise  properties with a lot of well developed landscaping.  While there are a goodly # of chain restaurants there are lots of fine dining restaurants.  The atmosphere is very relaxed and laid back.  Ocean Watch is a A concrete canyon of high rises with a hotel type atmosphere.  The unit we were in did not have a sliding glass door off the MBR and the window was sealed shut.  No leaving it open to hear the ocean.   The resort has a high energy go-go atmosphere that I find stressful.  Want a laid back relaxing atmosphere pick HHI. Want a location where you can be out doing things every day and be surrounded with lots of people pick Myrtle.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2013)

KathyPet said:


> One person 's  "best Marriott ever " is someone else's "hated it".  Myrtle and HHI have absolutely nothing in common except the Atlantic Ocean.    They have totally different atmospheres.    The resorts on HHI Have extensive grounds and are low rise/mid-rise  properties with a lot of well developed landscaping.  While there are a goodly # of chain restaurants there are lots of fine dining restaurants.  The atmosphere is very relaxed and laid back.  Ocean Watch is a A concrete canyon of high rises with a hotel type atmosphere.  The unit we were in did not have a sliding glass door off the MBR and the window was sealed shut.  No leaving it open to hear the ocean.   The resort has a high energy go-go atmosphere that I find stressful.  Want a laid back relaxing atmosphere pick HHI. Want a location where you can be out doing things every day and be surrounded with lots of people pick Myrtle.



HHI vs. Myrtle Beach is much like Singer Island vs. Ft Lauderdale. If it weren't for these differences and the different tastes of different people, we wouldn't have much to talk about. The banter is always interesting too.


----------



## Calcio (Mar 24, 2013)

NKN said:


> And Monarch at Sea Pines is probably #4, not to mention it is inside Sea Pines.



As an owner, Monarch is #1 but I may be a tad biased. As a visitor, probably Grand Ocean as it has more of a "resort" feel. Monarch is like staying at your own condo - fixed unit and fixed weeks. Sea Pines provides us with beach, pool, golf and tennis all in one place in a relaxed environment that suits our vacation needs. Knowing that I have the same unit and weeks every year is a huge benefit to us.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 24, 2013)

Calcio said:


> As an owner, Monarch is #1 but I may be a tad biased. As a visitor, probably Grand Ocean as it has more of a "resort" feel. Monarch is like staying at your own condo - fixed unit and fixed weeks. Sea Pines provides us with beach, pool, golf and tennis all in one place in a relaxed environment that suits our vacation needs. Knowing that I have the same unit and weeks every year is a huge benefit to us.



My feelings exactly.  In my case having the same unit and same Week every year was key.

George


----------



## NKN (Mar 24, 2013)

Same here and we haven't been yet!  We bought our first week last year and just bought a second so we can stay for two weeks.  Aiming for 2015.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 24, 2013)

So much easier with Interval too. I don't own a fixed Marriott but I do have a couple fixed unit / fixed weeks and it is nice when they automatically show up in Interval at 12 months and I do not have to enter any details when I search for instant inventory.

I wish Interval would save your last search info on floating weeks. It's time consuming to enter it every time. Maybe there is a quicker way I am not aware of.


----------

